# Sadie in NC Now Urgent



## kwk (Nov 25, 2005)

After Sadie went after and bit one of our dogs twice in the last few days (and me when trying to stop it) she is at the vet's, quarantined for 10 days even though she is up to date on all shots and vet care. She is wonderful with all of us, and friends, but has not been properly socialized with other dogs. (***Please read her thread in non-urgent for her history***) She was making progress in all areas before Saturday. I still honestly believe she would do great with a GSD savvy person or family with no other dogs. We have tried our best to provide her with love, discipline, supervison, exercise. We cannot keep her any longer. It is hard to see through my tears that don't ever seem to stop. Is there anyone out there who might be in a position to take her? We are beyond the end of our rope with her. emotionally and financially.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Other posts for people to read through so it's easier to help:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/search.php?searchid=254485

*Sorry...*
*Trying to help...*
*Now Urgent in NC*
*Sadie in NC*


----------



## kwk (Nov 25, 2005)

Sadie's situation is very, very urgent. She is being quarentined until Thursday, August 12, following two attacks on one of our dogs. I was bit while trying to break it up. Sadie is an alpha female, not properly socailized. I agreed to try to help find a home for her several weeks ago when her owner could no longer keep her due to job loss, and having to move to another area. We were not able to keep her permanantly as we have three GSDs already. Sadie could be a great dog for a GSD savvy person or family in which she would be an "only". She has never shown aggression toward people. She can be very dog reactive. She can climb a six foot fence. She will need a great deal of time, discipline, exercise, and love. We cannot keep her any longer. Several people have told me it would be best to have her put down due to the risk of her attacking other dogs. If we can't rehome her by the end of next week, we will have no other choice.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

kwk please PM me ASAP - I may be able to put you in touch with some people in NC through a rescue person I know in Texas. She will need an e-mail address or telephone # in order to have you contacted - she is not a member of this forum. No guarantees, but it's worth a try.
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## kwk (Nov 25, 2005)

*Sadie*

Hi Susan. I sent you a pm.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

kwk said:


> Hi Susan. I sent you a pm.


PM response coming back to you.
____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Sadie's time at the vet will be up on Aug 12th. She desperately needs to find a new foster or permanent home after that time, her situation will become URGENT. Bump for beautiful Sadie, she just needs to be an only dog, or live with a single male who would let her be the boss. 
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## kwk (Nov 25, 2005)

*In need...*

Sadie was released from the vet today. I brought her home, and in to our house while our dogs were in our basement. She is happy to be back here. I'm glad that she is out of the vet's but any doubts I may have had about the very urgent need to find her a home or rescue are gone. A glimpse of our GSD that she went after set her off. My husband had Sadie on leash, I had Meadow on leash, and Sadie...made it perfectly clear that she cannot tolerate even the mere sight of Meadow, at a distance. I know that some people are able to "juggle" dogs, and obviously that is what we will have to do for now. We desperately need to find her a new home. Sadie loves people, and will be a great "only" for a person or family. Please mention Sadie to everyone you know who might be able to give her a forever home! We took her as a foster dog as her owner could no longer keep her, and seven weeks and $1000.00 later, we are at the end of our rope.:help:


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Another bump for Sadie - she is so deserving of that forever home. Just needs to be the only one snuggling on your couch (or might share it with a more laid back boy...):help:
___________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

kwk, 

How about asking the GSD rescue organizations in your area for a courtesy listing? Or have you done that already? That will give her the best exposure, get her on Petfinder etc. 

Also ask your local ACO tp spread the word if that person is caring, they sometimes get requests for dogs to adopt. And of course, your vet. But you may have done all of that already.

Looks like she has a lot going for her, and most adopters want only one dog anyhow.

Fingers crossed that she'll find a good home asap.

Sarah


----------



## kwk (Nov 25, 2005)

*Sadie*

Sarah, I've been meaning to thank you for your suggestions. We do have her listed with vets, and she is courtesy posted as well. We've tried a number of other avenues. I still believe Sadie could do well with an experienced owner as an only dog. This evening my husband had Sadie on a leash and prong collar, and we had Meadow, our GSD that Sadie has gone after, in the house. Sadie was happy to go for a walk, as always but suddenly lunged and bit our very gentle, easy going male. He had not approached her or even looked at her. He now has a puncture in his hind leg. She has never shown aggression toward people. Tonight she attempted to lunge at a neighbor boy. We can't do this anymore. The risk to our dogs and now a person...we are about to make the heart breaking decision to have her put down. I can't believe we are in this position. Susan, thank you for your interest, support, and kindness. It has meant so much to me.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i'm sad to hear that after all you've tried, she's only gone downhill. I agree that putting her to sleep is probably the best choice in this and i truly do feel sorry for what you have to do but Sadie is clearly extremely unhappy and would probably welcome forever sleep. You're family and Sadie are in my prayers that everyone finds peace.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Karen - I'm so sorry. I sent you an e-mail....
____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

